# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ik ben buitenpret

## buitenpret

Hallo ik ben buitenpret

----------


## Raimun

hallo buitenpret !!

hopelijk heb je ook binnenpretjes  :Cool:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo buitenpret, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Buitenpret roept vast inderdaad ook binnenpret op. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

